# Bennet Trim tabs



## Tommcgow (Feb 14, 2011)

Stevo,

I think you have the M80 Sport Tabs.  Do they look like this?










Let me know, sometimes we have some slightly scuffed up ones that we can sell at a very good discount. If we don't have any you can buy them from a dealer.

If they are M80s, I will check Monday morning to see if we have any in our scratch and scuff inventory.

Tom McGow
Bennett Marine


----------



## sjd0004 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yea thats the one I need. I saw the scratch and scuff section on your website. That would be perfect. they're not going to match asthetically anyway. If you do have one I call dibs.


----------



## Tommcgow (Feb 14, 2011)

Stevo,

Very good, I'm on it!

I will check tomorrow and let you know.

Tom
Bennett Marine


----------



## Tommcgow (Feb 14, 2011)

Stevo,

We have some! Contact M.J. Thomas at our factory 954-427-1400. Tell him you need one TPAM80 from scratch and scuff. He is waiting to hear from you and can take a credit card for payment.

Tom
Bennett Marine


----------



## sjd0004 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow thats awesome!!! Once Again I am truly impressed with bennet customer service!!


----------

